# 2005 frontier radio wiring diagram



## ccisme73 (Jan 1, 2008)

please help, i can't find it anywhere, thanx and happy newy year !!!


----------



## ccisme73 (Jan 1, 2008)

thanx again


----------



## ChuckFrontier06 (Jul 25, 2006)

_*Register on Nissanhelp.com and you can download the audio section of a Nissan service manual.*_

Knowledgebase - 2005 - Nissanhelp.com


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

I have '98 Frontier and at least two on-line wiring diagrams for its stereo don't agree with the factory color codes on my truck. Even the adapter my kid bought at *an auto stereo store *that has the designations printed on the wires themselves wrong, like the speaker wires state rear right (single cab, there is no rear) when they really go to front right, etc.


----------

